# Calvinism Refuted. I'm switching over...



## Kiffin

This preacher has exposed Calvinism's errors! Thank God for faithful preachers..
[video=youtube;1E-YZ_IIbMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E-YZ_IIbMY&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JasonGoodwin

Kiffin said:


> This preacher has exposed Calvinism's errors! Thank God for faithful preachers..
> [video=youtube;1E-YZ_IIbMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E-YZ_IIbMY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


Hoo boy... Another Steve Anderson special.  (Sorry for the sarcasm. I've seen plenty of his material on YouTube, and it's the same recycled garbage that he keeps putting out without doing any sort of serious study of the text.)


----------



## Blue Tick

God Hater.

This man is a fool.


----------



## AThornquist

I can't tell - is he there to feed the sheep or hit them on the head with his pathetic rants?


----------



## George Bailey

The dude should switch to decaf...


----------



## ReformedChristian

And this is the same man who prayed for the death of Obama and yet claims to have a merciful spirit. 
I quote James 1:26 and 1st Corinthians 14:38

If a man says he has religion but can not tame his tongue his religion is in vain- James 1:26

Let he who is arrogant remain arrogant- 1st Corinthians 14:38


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Oh the irony: " You gotta know the Bible to preach it." If he knows the Bible so well then he should care for his flock by preaching it to them. Instead, he goes off on a pathetic rant on a subject that he clearly knows nothing about other than caricatures. Better to keep silent and have others think you are a fool than to open your mouth and prove it beyond all shadow of doubt. It is disheartening and extremely irritating that buffoons like this are allowed to pastor people made in God's image. "My people are destroyed from lack of knowledge." (Hosea 4:6, NIV)
But then again _he _has probably "saved" loads of people. He should feel good about himself! Maybe if he expended the same energy that he does on thumping and kicking in the pulpit on studying the Bible and comparing Scripture with Scripture he would know that "salvation is of the Lord."

In the NIV the word sovereign appears 303 times, 3 times in the ESV and once in the NASB! But I guess if the word doesn't explicitly appear in the KJV, then not even the concept can be in the Bible. Who needs a God who is not Sovereign?


----------



## Rangerus

wonder what he said to the fellow that got him stirred up? or did he just save that rant for the pulpit?

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

just noteworthy note for our young pastor with anger management issues...



> It is important to recognize that the God of the Bible ordains not only the end (salvation) but also the means to the end (the proclamation of the gospel)...Does Calvinism take the wind out of the sails of evangelism? Properly understood and sincerely believed, it does exactly the opposite. Believing that God has a sovereign plan to bring all his elect to himself actually encourages evangelism. It gives confidence to us, God's people, to fulfill our God-given responsibility to spread his gospel. We know that our labor in the Lord is never in vain (1 Cor. 15:58)!---Calvinism and Evangelism by Bill Welzien


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

There is only a single letter's difference between anger and danger. Sigh.

AMR


----------



## sonlight

Decaf? This guy needs to be HEAVILY sedated. Wow. He has some serious anger management issues. I would hate to be his poor lectern.  He says he knows his Bible, and yet I think it says someplace in there how you are supposed to love one another. He just told me to get off my fat rear end and stick his insults in my pipe and smoke it. That doesn't sound very loving to me. My response to this guy is that I'll pray for him and hope that someday he wakes up and sees the truth. The truly sad part about this is that there are people out there that will hear this guy and actually believe what he says. I have a better idea.  Let's all pray for this guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew V

he should be an MMA fighter, not a preacher!


----------



## Andres

at the pulpit kick. poor pulpit


----------



## JonathanHunt

'Tell Charles Spurgeon to stick that in the end of his fat cigar'

Sure, he never did ANYTHING to win souls.


----------



## ReformedChristian

He sure loves the attention he draws to himself. The pulpit is meant to be used for preaching the word not to use antics to hype the people up and that poor little pulpit took a beating.


----------



## buggy

As an ex-IFB, I'm familiar with these type of stuff: I consider this pastor's someone from the extreme-extreme-right wing of the Fundamentalist Baptist churches. Even my previous church which considers BJU-type IFBs as liberal will have nothing to do with fellas like him. 

And he seems quite involved with political stuff as well from some of his other videos. Far-right politics when mixed with hyper-fundamentalist Christianity is really a dangerous combination (no offense to fundamentalist believers or theonomists here).


----------



## Whitefield

Oh man, I knew I shouldn't have skipped class and gone fishing on the day they were teaching pulpit kicking.


----------



## MLCOPE2

"Nobody's ever gonna stand up here and say 'God chooses who goes to heaven and who goes to hell'" 

Romans 9; Ephesians 1:3-6; 1 Peter 1:1-2; etc. 

I guess none of those passages will ever be allowed to speak for themselves.


----------



## kvanlaan

There's righteous pulpit thumping (Al Martin) and then there's this guy. Whoa.


----------



## re4med

It is quite clear that this man has no idea what "Calvinism" actually teaches. Typical.


----------



## larryjf

Gotta love how he exegetes the text.


----------



## re4med

"The word _sovereign_ is never found in the bible". Right. Just like the word "trinity" is never found in the Bible or the phrase "winning souls" or the phrase "I got people saved", (the last two this so-called preacher used). 

Really, why would anyone who actually knows the Bible take this guy seriously? Yet there were PLENTY of "amens" coming from the congregation. Very sad.


----------



## Christopher88

Just another heresy preacher who does not understand the truth.


----------



## Whitefield

If he doesn't like "sovereign" maybe he would like "despot" (δεσποτης).


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

looks like a kid preachin' to his buddies in his momma's garage.


----------



## jwright82

One of the things God used to move me from arminianism to calvinism was that arminians could rip individual verses out of context to claim they prove arminianism while calvinists would quote whole sections of scripture to prove their point. I wouldn't even waste my time talking to someone like this.


----------



## KaphLamedh

I haven´t count, but many times I´ve read from anti-calvinist websites writings like _"I am not calvinist or arminian, I am bible believing christian"_ 
Those people do not understand calvinism or they have made a straw man.


----------



## LawrenceU

I'm very familiar with this fellow. It is tragic what he has become. Yes, we can note his error. We should however pray for him, his family, and those who follow his teaching.


----------



## DMcFadden

Wow! I knew that Caner was right (maybe not about his history, resume, past, or whatever . . . but somehow right). Afterall, isn't there a connection between this man's homiletical devices and Dr. Caner's getting tased on stage?


----------



## JonathanHunt

re4med said:


> "The word _sovereign_ is never found in the bible". Right. Just like the word "trinity" is never found in the Bible or the phrase "winning souls" or the phrase "I got people saved", (the last two this so-called preacher used).



Proverbs 11.30 in the AV would cover the soul-winning, wouldn't it?


----------



## Cato

Think the guy needs a vaca....or Zanax or Prozac


----------



## Kiffin

There are 3 people in the pews. Why is he yelling?


----------



## Curt

I'm sitting on my rear end, wondering what percentage of God's Word this man may have actually read.


----------



## ReformedChristian

From what I read Anderson claimes to have memorized the whole New Testement according to his website.

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

I think Anderson needs to read Romans 10:14 as well


----------



## SemperEruditio

Joshua said:


> 2 words: crack kills.


----------



## Grillsy

Who is this guy?


----------



## ReformedChristian

Some crazy KJV only preacher he claims to be a soul winner but at the same time prayed God would strike Obama with a brain tumor. In all honesty he is bonified nutball


----------



## Caroline

Preach it, angry pulpit-kicking crazy dude! Calvinism looks better every time you open your mouth.


----------



## Grillsy

Ah, I see a Jack Hyles type?


----------



## Andrew Gordon

"Pastor Anderson holds no college degree but has well over 100 chapters of the Bible committed to memory, including approximately half of the New Testament." ~from his website...

huh..


----------



## Grillsy

Also from his website "God has blessed Faithful Word Baptist Church tremendously. Thousands have been saved, many have been baptized, and many more have learned to win souls both door-to-door and in their day-to-day lives. "

Thousands have been saved huh? How do they all fit in that building?

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

He even has an "Official Soul-Winning Times" schedule.


----------



## ReformedChristian

sort of but Hyles is not as extreme


----------



## Kiffin

Grillsy said:


> Ah, I see a Jack Hyles type?



Well, for us he is. For him he's not. He actually has a sermon out there denouncing Hyles' ministry and school and calls for people to separate from him. Pretty odd. He also denounces dispensationalism.


----------



## JasonGoodwin

Grillsy said:


> Who is this guy?


I'm not sure if anyone else here answered your question. My post was the second one on this thread. Quite a few other posters know who Steve Anderson is. Even James White had some things to say about him on his podcast after the cancer threat proclaimed against Obama.

BTW, Steve Anderson is also known for antagonizing border patrol agents. WARNING! This link may not be for the faint of heart...

YouTube - Baptist pastor beaten + tazed by Border patrol - 11 stitches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KaphLamedh

ReformedChristian said:


> Some crazy KJV only preacher he claims to be a soul winner but at the same time prayed God would strike Obama with a brain tumor. In all honesty he is bonified nutball


 
What? Is he same type as Westboro Baptist Church? They are really weird. They wrote to their websites that "God hates Finland" because of school shotings.


----------



## ReformedChristian

He is less extreme then Fred phelps in some respect unless you count him praying God strikes Obama with brain cancer then yes he maybe is as extreme as them.


----------



## Caroline

JasonGoodwin said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else here answered your question. My post was the second one on this thread. Quite a few other posters know who Steve Anderson is. Even James White had some things to say about him on his podcast after the cancer threat proclaimed against Obama.
> 
> BTW, Steve Anderson is also known for antagonizing border patrol agents. WARNING! This link may not be for the faint of heart...
> 
> YouTube - Baptist pastor beaten + tazed by Border patrol - 11 stitches
Click to expand...

 
This story just gets better and better. It's like the best follow-up to that ignorant pulpit-kicking rant from that I could possibly have imagined. _ "And then Steve, encouraged by the 'Amens' from the pews, went out and antagonized the Border Patrol with another insanely angry rant and was zapped repeatedly by a tazer ..." _


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

It's amazing to me how there are people running around saying that Christ saved ALL from sin and it is His will THAT all come to repentance, when there are multiple texts making it clear that the opposite is true.

As for election, how was it that Noah and his family was spared from the flood?

EDIT: Didn't it say somewhere that none can come to God unless God comes to them first? Wonder if he's ever read it.

What saddens me the most here is that this man is spending more time boasting about he won souls to Christ rather than preaching the Gospel.

If souls were won to Christ, you didn't win them. God did. God is not just the means of salvation. God IS salvation.

"God is looking for a man and He isn't finding it."

Prayers are certainly needed for this soul. He is so crooked by the "God Is Love And Only Love" theology he's left the foundations of biblical Truth.

"Lets get back to Matthew Chapter 7."

Please brother, study that in-depth before you cross that pulpit for another sermon. It is clear you have not taken that chapter to heart in your ministry.


----------



## NB3K

This man knows absolutely nothing about "Calvinism" or Reformed Theology. I really believe until one understands God's providence, and the doctrines of election and reprobation, they will always be like this poor man. When you think that everyone has the same chance of being saved, and very few come to the gospel call, you will be hopeless. But knowing that it is God who saves it brings great comfort to preach for years to catch even one soul for Christ. As Paul states in [Romans 9:16 So then it depends not on human will or exertion, but on God, who has mercy.] [ESV]


----------



## JasonGoodwin

KaphLamedh said:


> ReformedChristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some crazy KJV only preacher he claims to be a soul winner but at the same time prayed God would strike Obama with a brain tumor. In all honesty he is bonified nutball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Is he same type as Westboro Baptist Church? They are really weird. *They wrote to their websites that "God hates Finland" because of school shotings*.
Click to expand...

They can come up with some of the most baseless rhetoric, and that's putting it kindly. However, if you _really_ want to know how I feel about it, here's your sign:   (It bothers me that people would say such mindless drivel, given that I have friends who live over there. That kind of stuff could happen anywhere.)

Sorry for going a bit OT here...


----------



## Skyler

ReformedChristian said:


> Some crazy KJV only preacher he claims to be a soul winner but at the same time prayed God would strike Obama with a brain tumor. In all honesty he is bonified nutball


 
Bonified or bona fide?

Personally I think both. XD


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

He states “I got ‘em saved yes I did.” “I’m gonna’ use God’s wording and say it the way God says it” humm…

Then he goes on to say that “Don’t tell me believing is works” even though Gods word states (1 Th 1:3 KJV) Remembering without ceasing your *work of faith*.

Are my feelings of anger when I hear this biblical? I wish no ill on the man, but it upsets me to see folk lead astray like this.


----------



## NB3K

I went to his web page last night. He has a sermon on Romans 9. It's a joke. Check it out. It's towards the bottom.

I feel for the guy. He has the motivation. He just needs to get the word down right!


Sermons from Faithful Word Baptist Church


----------



## Caroline

Pilgrim Standard said:


> He states “I got ‘em saved yes I did.” “I’m gonna’ use God’s wording and say it the way God says it” humm…
> 
> Then he goes on to say that “Don’t tell me believing is works” even though Gods word states (1 Th 1:3 KJV) Remembering without ceasing your *work of faith*.
> 
> Are my feelings of anger when I hear this biblical? I wish no ill on the man, but it upsets me to see folk lead astray like this.


 
I think many of you here are giving this guy far too much credit. There are many pastors who became pastors merely to have a chance to scream at people. Where else in the world can an guy throw a huge tantrum and kick furniture and people say 'Amen'? It may not go over in most Reformed churches, but in some denominations, when Fred decides he wants to be paid for screaming and kicking things, he can just put a cross on his roof and a pulpit in his living room.

I have no problem wishing ill on him. May all of those who lead God's people astray and who misuse the pulpit as an occasion to brag and scream be brought down. Amen.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Fred screams at people? He's never screamed at me.

Fred, why do you scream at people?


----------



## Caroline

Semper Fidelis said:


> Fred screams at people? He's never screamed at me.
> 
> Fred, why do you scream at people?


 
LOL. Sorry, Fred. In most places where I use my generic 'Fred', there's no actual Fred. I've gotta go for something a little more unusual. Hmmmm ... Howard? Do we have a Howard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AThornquist

At least he stands up for traditional roles and manliness, right? Men pisseth against the wall


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

AThornquist said:


> At least he stands up for traditional roles and manliness, right? Men pisseth against the wall


 
I watched that one and could not believe the level of confusion this guy is under. His conclusion was that he was going to take a stand for the word by urinating upright? oh-kay-doh-kay...


----------



## VanDood

As much as I disagree with this man's methods and theology, I cannot help but think that some of us may have earned this reputation.


----------



## Grillsy

JasonGoodwin said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else here answered your question. My post was the second one on this thread. Quite a few other posters know who Steve Anderson is. Even James White had some things to say about him on his podcast after the cancer threat proclaimed against Obama.
> 
> BTW, Steve Anderson is also known for antagonizing border patrol agents. WARNING! This link may not be for the faint of heart...
> 
> YouTube - Baptist pastor beaten + tazed by Border patrol - 11 stitches
Click to expand...

 
I had no idea this was the same guy who was tazed by the Border Patrol. Good to know. Thank you.

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

Notice the text at the end of the video "The word sovereign is never found in the Bible".
Well, whoop-dee-do.


----------



## vkochetta

Is it possible he has never heard that Evangelism Explosion was founded by a Calvinist?

--- Vinny Kochetta


----------



## py3ak

In the matter of invective, this man has a way with words, and is an enormously entertaining speaker. But, as Warfield remarked, people like this may make salvation as easy as they can - the matter of a button to be pushed; and yet the sinner is incapable of ever pushing that button.


----------



## Kassie_Blair

Sadly enough, this is how my mom's side of the family is. It is very southern pentecostal. Not that it is the only denomination that does this type of thing, but it is definitely characteristic of the holiness pentecostal sect. My family is hardly a step down from snake handling pentecostals.  On a lighter note, I wonder if the holiness of the pastor is rated by the condition of the pulpit. I also wonder if they teach kickboxing at pentecostal seminary.


----------



## PuritanSchmidt

By no means am I condoning his behavior or enjoy his perversion of scripture but I am wondering if what we are all doing is just gossiping. Please tell me if I am wrong in that assumption, because in other circumstances with friends and such I feel this way.

So to put it properly in a question, if we have no intention of reaching out to him and show him his error, is what we are saying constitute as gossip?


----------



## AThornquist

PuritanSchmidt said:


> By no means am I condoning his behavior or enjoy his perversion of scripture but I am wondering if what we are all doing is just gossiping. Please tell me if I am wrong in that assumption, because in other circumstances with friends and such I feel this way.
> 
> So to put it properly in a question, if we have no intention of reaching out to him and show him his error, is what we are saying constitute as gossip?


 
I appreciate your concern; we ought to ask such questions in our daily lives. In this case, I don't see how this is gossip. After all, he put the video of his ranting online and thus made it a public statement, which makes it open to public criticism. Other information about him in this thread is likewise from his own public statements and by no means false accusations or tales that we just "heard" from somewhere. As for reaching out to him and showing him his error, it has actually been done; however, he and his group are not very open to such critiquing. They believe what they believe because they believe it, which is precisely why they are KJV only. To them, facts are not of primary concern. Anyhow, I don't think this is gossip, though perhaps wrongly finding humor in the crazy antics of this loon (I am often guilty of this).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JasonGoodwin

AThornquist said:


> PuritanSchmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> By no means am I condoning his behavior or enjoy his perversion of scripture but I am wondering if what we are all doing is just gossiping. Please tell me if I am wrong in that assumption, because in other circumstances with friends and such I feel this way.
> 
> So to put it properly in a question, if we have no intention of reaching out to him and show him his error, is what we are saying constitute as gossip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your concern; we ought to ask such questions in our daily lives. In this case, I don't see how this is gossip. After all, he put the video of his ranting online and thus made it a public statement, which makes it open to public criticism. Other information about him in this thread is likewise from his own public statements and by no means false accusations or tales that we just "heard" from somewhere. *As for reaching out to him and showing him his error, it has actually been done*; however, he and his group are not very open to such critiquing. They believe what they believe because they believe it, which is precisely why they are KJV only. To them, facts are not of primary concern. Anyhow, I don't think this is gossip, though perhaps wrongly finding humor in the crazy antics of this loon (I am often guilty of this).
Click to expand...

Quite a few of us have done this on YouTube. However, he still refuses to listen. Oddly enough, he does not block us, while other infamous people like RedBeetle have done - even if you ask him softball (and I do mean "softball") questions.


----------



## reformed trucker

Joshua said:


> 2 words: crack kills.


 
Two words: False teacher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrMerlin777

What a bonehead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caroline

AThornquist said:


> PuritanSchmidt said:
> 
> 
> 
> By no means am I condoning his behavior or enjoy his perversion of scripture but I am wondering if what we are all doing is just gossiping. Please tell me if I am wrong in that assumption, because in other circumstances with friends and such I feel this way.
> 
> So to put it properly in a question, if we have no intention of reaching out to him and show him his error, is what we are saying constitute as gossip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your concern; we ought to ask such questions in our daily lives. In this case, I don't see how this is gossip. After all, he put the video of his ranting online and thus made it a public statement, which makes it open to public criticism. Other information about him in this thread is likewise from his own public statements and by no means false accusations or tales that we just "heard" from somewhere. As for reaching out to him and showing him his error, it has actually been done; however, he and his group are not very open to such critiquing. They believe what they believe because they believe it, which is precisely why they are KJV only. To them, facts are not of primary concern. Anyhow, I don't think this is gossip, though perhaps wrongly finding humor in the crazy antics of this loon (I am often guilty of this).
Click to expand...

 
I don't think it's wrong even to find some humor in it. The Bible tells us that God himself laughs and scoffs at the foolishness of men (Psalm 2) and Elijah taunted the prophets of Baal. 

Perhaps we should be somewhat cautious about what we laugh at though. I have to admit that it really bothered me when I heard a Reformed sermon that mentioned Todd Bentley and how he claimed that he kicked an old woman in the face at the prompting of the Holy Spirit ... and the audience around me laughed. I don't really know why it's funny that Bentley kicked an old woman, if indeed he did that. If he is merely lying and bragging that he kicks people and he doesn't, that's disturbing, but still not really funny.

Not funny if the pulpit this guy was kicking was a person, but under the circumstances, I have no qualms about discussing this or even laughing about it. The biggest problem with these teachings is that people take them too seriously. He would do a lot less damage if more people laughed at him instead of saying 'Amen'.


----------



## Jared

I wish you guys would stop scaring me like this. Once again, I thought someone was actually switching to Arminianism.


----------



## Skyler

Jared104 said:


> I wish you guys would stop scaring me like this. Once again, I thought someone was actually switching to Arminianism.


 
That's why you always assume it's a joke. Then, after you laugh at them, if the person says he/she is serious, it's still okay because you're allowed to laugh at Arminians.


----------



## Just1covenanter

This guy does seem like a real idiot.
I just preached on Sunday on 1 Tim 4:6-16, and if you look at verse 16, God does not seem to be opposed to language of winning souls (of course we understand this to be always in deference to God's sovereignty). The grotesque straw man of Calvinism that he erects is a testament to his own mental laziness.


----------



## PuritanSchmidt

Skyler said:


> Jared104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you guys would stop scaring me like this. Once again, I thought someone was actually switching to Arminianism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you always assume it's a joke. Then, after you laugh at them, if the person says he/she is serious, it's still okay because you're allowed to laugh at Arminians.
Click to expand...

 
HAHA this is the best joke I have heard all day!


----------

